# VERY Toy driven Standard and agility



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know. This would be a question for an experienced agility trainer. However, I just wanted to say that maybe agility is not his thing. Have you ever thought about Hunt Tests?


----------



## vwright (Mar 26, 2010)

I have thought about other things with him, he's so smart and so fast, I just don't know if he could hold his attention long enough for hunt test.... but honestly I don't know enough about it to know if that's the case or not. I would also love to get my younger female poodle into agility, she's smaller and very fast too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

don't use a ball for training for a start then. Obviously his drive is way up high for the ball, but does he fetch other things too?? Then perhaps for training use a different toy that he will still drive to go fetch, but won't loose his mind for? A tug toy or something that you can hold and he can still think, so that when he goes through the tunnel or over the jump you can throw it to make him drive forwards more. You have to teach him the game of driving over/through the agility equipment for his toy, cos at the moment he thinks of fetching as a seperate game to agility and doesn't KNOW you can put them together!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Have you done any shaping or clicker training with Blue...

I have some very food motivated and toy motivated dogs..when I started I could not hold food in my hand because they would be jumping for the food..

I would shape a jump first..I stand at the jump standard looking at the jump (I usually start without a jump bar). If Blue looks or moves toward jump click or mark with a Yes and toss the ball. And I would not toss the ball far..just in front or to the dog if they will catch the ball. Repeat. Slowly up the criteria to moving through the jump standards. You may have to wait Blue out to get the desired behavior but soon he will learn that to get his ball he has to perform some action and will hopefully start offering behaviors so he can get his toy.


----------

